# London Herf Ii



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Friday June 30th we will do another London Herf. We will have a tour of the largest Cigar Importer on the Brittish Isles. Then we will go to either the La Floridita or Meza resteraunt (Same building). which also has the LCdH London attached. Altough the shop was smaller than I expected, it was very well stocked. I already have about Five people lined up but I want to start a thread to get the ball rolling.

Lumpy; no excuses this time...you must be there! 

Happy Herf'n

T


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry guys but this is postponed. I wil post a new thread when back on. 

T


----------

